# Stacklands Retreat House - Sevenoaks 2016



## khurbanx (Apr 5, 2019)

History Unsure how true it is but only thing i can find  https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/possessed-school-priests-sacrificed-to-8317133
Myths have long-surrounded the building, including a tale of priests who were sacrificed there nearly 80 years ago when its owner turned to satanism


The EXPLORe

Just another little cool explore i found on my harddrive iv done - 

i believe this now has gone.

​

images :


stacklands west kingsdown 2016 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


stacklands west kingsdown 2016 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


stacklands west kingsdown 2016 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


stacklands west kingsdown 2016 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


stacklands west kingsdown 2016 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



the crappy video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcR0jEqKNUQ


----------

